# Polishing Aluminum Tubing



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I needed a set of outriggers for my boat and could NOT afford 5 grand for new ones, so I've been watching e-bay for some that would suit my needs. Finally found them, got them for just over 1 grand. When I got them in they were pretty badly tarnished, I was kinda disappointed but not surprised. I tried everything...the stuff West Marine reccomended, Brasso for alum. even soft scrub...nothing worked very well at all. 

I decided to try Corrosion Block. It worked better than anything else but was not the result I wanted. Just happened to have a 320 grit sanding sponge handy and tried it on a spot soaked in the C/B........WOW

Before










After










Completed Rigger










Don't get me wrong they don't look brand new, but they look 1000% better. and good enough for a 22 year old boat!!










This is all you need............


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

looks great....personally i'd of probably tried some never-dull and then waxed them


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

Looks great Frank! Thanks for the tip


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

now coat them with woody wax and you are set for the season...


----------

